# Elusive 243 WSSM ammo



## kmerr80 (Oct 28, 2013)

Well I was foolish enough to buy one of these calibers about 10 years ago. I admit its a highly accurate gun but ammo is non existent. For 2 years when I think about it I go online and everybody is out, went to email Winchester to see if they have any production scheduled but you have to enter all kinds of required personal info to push the email through-uh hell no! Not a primary gun at all, anybody have any that they don't want my left arm for????


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Mexico Beach or Mexico? Just joking.


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

That is a great gun and I have one and am having the same trouble. I bought a bunch 5-6 years ago and still have some left. I have been keeping the shells and am planning on reloading them. You might see if you can buy brass and reload. That is the only course I have found.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

I have one also. Last time i bought ammo I spent $120 on two boxes of 95gr Ballistic SilverTip Winchesters at Mikes. Think I got one box left.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Is it the same problem with the other short mag ammo ?
My nephew was wanting a .270 short mag and I advised him to get a .270 Win due to ammo cost and being hard to find. Plus, the .270 Win has been around since 1925. You just never know about the new calibers.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

jasoncooperpcola said:


> I have one also. Last time i bought ammo I spent $120 on two boxes of 95gr Ballistic SilverTip Winchesters at Mikes. Think I got one box left.


dayum! thats steep! thats like weatherby mag ammo prices


----------



## kmerr80 (Oct 28, 2013)

yeh there is some on gunbroker.com bidding for well over $100 a box. Guess I should have invested long ago.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

I will sell this box I got for what I paid?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Try C&G in Panama City.


----------



## Skeeterdone (Jun 21, 2014)

kmerr80 said:


> Well I was foolish enough to buy one of these calibers about 10 years ago. I admit its a highly accurate gun but ammo is non existent. For 2 years when I think about it I go online and everybody is out, went to email Winchester to see if they have any production scheduled but you have to enter all kinds of required personal info to push the email through-uh hell no! Not a primary gun at all, anybody have any that they don't want my left arm for????


Anything in particular? Grain ,brand


----------



## kmerr80 (Oct 28, 2013)

Skeeterdone said:


> Anything in particular? Grain ,brand


 
100 grain but I'm not picky, maybe sooner or later collect enough brass. Right now I only have 1 1/2 box


----------



## kmerr80 (Oct 28, 2013)

Skeeterdone said:


> Anything in particular? Grain ,brand


A big thanks to "Skeeterdone" on locating some ammo. It was a pleasure meeting you-THANKS to you and your son!


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

Delete thought I found you some brass


----------



## Skeeterdone (Jun 21, 2014)

No problem anytime! Glad we could help!


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

Call "The Corner" pawn shop. (501) 268-5003 (Searcy, Arkansas)

They have the largest selection of odd ammo I've ever seen. If they have some, make a deal with Keith. I'll be back in Searcy in a month or two, I can bring it down as far as DeFuniak Springs. Or you can ship via ups. :yes:


----------

